# Bohol...



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Is any one here on the Forum familiar with the policies used in Bohol?

I have heard that the powers in control of the government in Bohol do not like "outside" businesses or large chains on the island and are trying to keep the entire island as local and "Filipino" as possible...hence no McDonalds, Jolibee or other outside restaurants or banking services or big SM Malls...except the extremely limited exceptions or branches in the capital city of Tagbilaran.

I had someone who spent some time in Bohol tell me there were no BPI banks or BDO banks or McDonald's or SM Malls or S and R membership shopping or Wilcon Depots, etc.

Only one small BDO and one small BPI branch in the capital city of Tagbilaran and that was it for the entire island! They also told me that it was an attempt to try to keep Bohol purely Filipino...mom and pop type businesses only and NO big department stores or franchises or chain stores allowed.

Anyone here have any information or knowledge about this? Whether true or false?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Is any one here on the Forum familiar with the policies used in Bohol?
> 
> I have heard that the powers in control of the government in Bohol do not like "outside" businesses or large chains on the island and are trying to keep the entire island as local and "Filipino" as possible...hence no McDonalds, Jolibee or other outside restaurants or banking services or big SM Malls...except the extremely limited exceptions or branches in the capital city of Tagbilaran.
> 
> ...


I did some Google searches after reading your post. Looks like many Jollibee's and other fast food restaurants. Also found many different banks too. Didn't see large shopping malls but several smaller ones and grocery stores.
So just looking online it seems a place with plenty of chain businesses. Maybe it just depends on the area there.


Jet Lag


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Is any one here on the Forum familiar with the policies used in Bohol?
> 
> I have heard that the powers in control of the government in Bohol do not like "outside" businesses or large chains on the island and are trying to keep the entire island as local and "Filipino" as possible...hence no McDonalds, Jolibee or other outside restaurants or banking services or big SM Malls...except the extremely limited exceptions or branches in the capital city of Tagbilaran.
> 
> ...


Iill ask friend in bohol....Wait!!!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I actually traveled there last week and the only place where there were any chain restaurants or bank branches was in the capital city of Tagbilaran...once I left that one small city, there was nothing, so I asked about it and every one told me the same thing..that the Bohol government is trying very hard to keep the island "PURELY FILIPINO" according to their comments.

Anyway, I just wondered if anyone had any personal knowledge of this issue...

I know the largest city on the island as far as population is now Ubay, (in the North Eastern part of the island), and they do not have a McDonalds or a Jolibee or a BPI or a BDO or an SM Department Store or a PureGold...NOTHING! Everything there was all little mom and pop shops...the entire city. No chain stores, no franchises. Just curious if anyone knows more about this...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Iill ask friend in bohol....Wait!!!


Hopefully your friend has some additional information...Thanks for checking Lefties...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Hopefully your friend has some additional information...Thanks for checking Lefties...


Roundhead on this forum lives there too. Hey R....can u shed some light?


----------



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

I was just there last week. Beautiful place for sure. No traffic. They do need more public transportation. Still no UBER or GRAB there. I had difficulties transferring from one hotel to another.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Is any one here on the Forum familiar with the policies used in Bohol?
> 
> I have heard that the powers in control of the government in Bohol do not like "outside" businesses or large chains on the island and are trying to keep the entire island as local and "Filipino" as possible...hence no McDonalds, Jolibee or other outside restaurants or banking services or big SM Malls...except the extremely limited exceptions or branches in the capital city of Tagbilaran.
> 
> ...


Mostly owner here of the known business are foreignr


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Nannetteph said:


> I was just there last week. Beautiful place for sure. No traffic. They do need more public transportation. Still no UBER or GRAB there. I had difficulties transferring from one hotel to another.


Hahaha...Yes! And in the northeastern city of Ubay...there are absolutely NO TAXI's at all!!! There are some forms of public transportation, (but only a few), but for some reason...no one has ever set up a taxi service in this entire city, which by the way has the largest population in all of Bohol...

Nearly half of the entire island population lives in Ubay, (44% of Bohol's total population resides in Ubay according to the voter registration records from this past election a few weeks ago...and the Duterte curfew has already been implemented there! We were all forced to be off the streets by 10:00pm or risk getting picked up by roving police patrols. We were at a hotel near the Chocolate Hills and wanted to drive that evening up to some secluded beaches for some early morning scuba diving the next day and the hotel guards would not let us leave because they told us the roving police patrols would haul us all to jail for breaking the curfew! While we were talking to the hotel guard, two different patrols drove past...cruising the streets looking for curfew violators! Is this the new Philippines?

As I mentioned in my earlier post...it just seemed strange that the largest population center in the entire island of Bohol has no BPI or BDO banks, no McDonald's or Jolibee's, no Chow King or Karaoke Bars, no SM Department Stores or Wilcon Depots...all the businesses you see everywhere in the Philippines are eerily missing from this island community and I am just trying to find out why, (if anyone really knows).

There are hundreds of thousands of people living there and they have money and they want to buy these products or services from these businesses so it makes me wonder why there are no branches there...businesses want to make money and if there is a peso to be made, they would certainly be there....but they are not...(?????).

Anyway...it is not of major importance...the thought just crossed my mind while I was there and I wondered if anyone here in this Forum knew the real answer. The only story I could find was that the local island government is trying to keep Bohol "purely Filipino" and only utilize local mom and pop type operations and supposedly they are fighting against the arrival or expansion of any other chain businesses or franchises on the island. But I do not know if this "story" is actually true. The only place where i could find any of the above mentioned businesses was in the smaller capital city of Tagbilaran close to the islands only airport...but once we left Tagbilaran, the McDonald's and the Jolibee's and the BPI's and BDO's all disappeared!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Hahaha...Yes! And in the northeastern city of Ubay...there are absolutely NO TAXI's at all!!! There are some forms of public transportation, (but only a few), but for some reason...no one has ever set up a taxi service in this entire city, which by the way has the largest population in all of Bohol...
> 
> Nearly half of the entire island population lives in Ubay, (44% of Bohol's total population resides in Ubay according to the voter registration records from this past election a few weeks ago...and the Duterte curfew has already been implemented there! We were all forced to be off the streets by 10:00pm or risk getting picked up by roving police patrols. We were at a hotel near the Chocolate Hills and wanted to drive that evening up to some secluded beaches for some early morning scuba diving the next day and the hotel guards would not let us leave because they told us the roving police patrols would haul us all to jail for breaking the curfew! While we were talking to the hotel guard, two different patrols drove past...cruising the streets looking for curfew violators! Is this the new Philippines?
> 
> ...


I dont believe its true,she actually sent me replies addressing about all your questions but when i tried to copy and paste from messenger it only gave a short sentence. She has a small farm. College educated sweet kid on her own. I know she wouldnt lie but opinions differ. The new curfew?i experienced that about 40 yrs ago i guess....wow,good precautionary measures for my family. I guess we just have to plan ahead now.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> I dont believe its true,she actually sent me replies addressing about all your questions but when i tried to copy and paste from messenger it only gave a short sentence. She has a small farm. College educated sweet kid on her own. I know she wouldnt lie but opinions differ.



Thanks Lefties, I do not dispute your friends claims, you are absolutely right, she has no reason to lie but maybe she is in a different part of Bohol...I was only stating what I actually saw with my own eyes while in the northern part of Bohol around the city and the Province of Ubay...and when I asked about some of these businesses with the locals living there, they all said the same thing...drive two hours all the way back to the airport in Tagbilaran...

I know for a fact there are none of these businesses in Ubay because I was personally there for about 3 weeks and saw every corner of the Province while I was there. When I go back this September, I am going to keep my eyes particularly focused on this topic to see just how many and exactly where any of these businesses might be located, if there are any.

Anyway, it is an interesting dilemma to say the least...and very puzzling. I trust and value your opinion and thoughts, you have been an active member on this Forum for a long time and everyone here knows you and your posts are accurate and that includes the comments from your friend.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Thanks Lefties, I do not dispute your friends claims, you are absolutely right, she has no reason to lie but maybe she is in a different part of Bohol...I was only stating what I actually saw with my own eyes while in the northern part of Bohol around the city and the Province of Ubay...and when I asked about some of these businesses with the locals living there, they all said the same thing...drive two hours all the way back to the airport in Tagbilaran...
> 
> I know for a fact there are none of these businesses in Ubay because I was personally there for about 3 weeks and saw every corner of the Province while I was there. When I go back this September, I am going to keep my eyes particularly focused on this topic to see just how many and exactly where any of these businesses might be located, if there are any.
> 
> Anyway, it is an interesting dilemma to say the least...and very puzzling. I trust and value your opinion and thoughts, you have been an active member on this Forum for a long time and everyone here knows you and your posts are accurate and that includes the comments from your friend.


Just my 01 cents


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Tagbilaran City, Bohol*



Cebu Citizen said:


> Is any one here on the Forum familiar with the policies used in Bohol?
> 
> I have heard that the powers in control of the government in Bohol do not like "outside" businesses or large chains on the island and are trying to keep the entire island as local and "Filipino" as possible...hence no McDonalds, Jolibee or other outside restaurants or banking services or big SM Malls...except the extremely limited exceptions or branches in the capital city of Tagbilaran.
> 
> ...


I have lived in Tagbilaran City, Bohol for the past two years. There are two large malls and most of the major banks are here (BDO, BPI, Metrobank, Landbank, PNB and others). Yes, there is a Dunkin Donuts, McDonald's, Jollybees, KFC, Shakey's, Pizza Hut and Chow King. Since there are many expats here, many American Italian and German restaurants exist. You are close to white sand beaches and many resorts. If you have more questions, just ask. Nice place to live.
Richard


----------



## mentallyretired (Jun 22, 2016)

Think of it as supply and demand. Maybe there is no demand, so there is no need to supply.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> I have lived in Tagbilaran City, Bohol for the past two years. There are two large malls and most of the major banks are here (BDO, BPI, Metrobank, Landbank, PNB and others). Yes, there is a Dunkin Donuts, McDonald's, Jollybees, KFC, Shakey's, Pizza Hut and Chow King. Since there are many expats here, many American Italian and German restaurants exist. You are close to white sand beaches and many resorts. If you have more questions, just ask. Nice place to live.
> Richard



Thank you for the reply Richard...this is good information to know, although I was a little bit aware of these things in Tagbilaran...but my question was actually about the lack of anything like this on the rest of the island. Once you get away from Tagbilaran there does not seem to be anything like BDO or BPI or McDonald's or Jolibee, WILCON Depot or ACE Hardware, etc.

My wife and I are looking at purchasing some land on the far north eastern side of the island...very near Ubay, Bohol and we noticed a complete lack of anything remotely related to any typical banks or larger businesses.

If we do purchase land there and live there, I am just wondering how far I always need to travel just to do my banking, etc. Because of my US Government Direct Deposits, (SS and VA), I am required to withdrawal from this special US Dollar direct deposit account in person. I would hate to have to drive 2 hours one way all the time just to go to the bank in Tagbilaran...and then two hours back home again...

A simple thing like banking withdrawals would turn into an all day task.

Have you traveled around the island much? What can you share about facilities and banks on the rest of the island once you leave Tagbilaran?

Thank you so much for any information you might share...


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Most of the bank websites have a branch locator. BDO showed 2 branches both in Tagbilaran.

Chuck


----------



## gumacanian (Jan 27, 2017)

We have lived in Bohol for 10 years,this year and this is the first Ive heard about a "purely Filipino" attitude towards franchises and/or business in general in Bohol.
There are two main Chinoy family business competitors here..Alturas and BQ..
For all intents and purposes,it looks like Alturas have been the dominant business, in lets say the last 5 years.. 
Both businesses are centered around Tagbilaran city but if either thought it a profitable and viable venture to open a branch up in Ubay,then believe me..It would happen!!
There has been many rumours in the past that suggest that both Alturas and BQ have resisted attempts via local Mayors to block the likes of SM entering the local market place over the years..There are other rumours spreading that they are about to fail.. 
Who really knows?
I would imagine that as large Mall owners,both BQ and Alturas own the local franchise for businesses like Mcdo`s,Pizza hut etc etc.. No idea of the franchise details or if any other company are allowed to open another branch anywhere on Bohol???


----------



## QuenTin2017 (May 29, 2017)

I'm feeling happy that Bohol isn't overthrown by US fastfood chains. Support local foodstores, many of them are organic too.


----------



## hozpypr (Jul 5, 2014)

Can't speak of Gov'mt policies on Bohol but have been there. In Tagbilaran you can find most of the banks, fast food places you mentioned. There was a smaller mall there but not SM. My impression was you will not see these types of places built until there is a large enough population to support them. I just looked at the Ubay page on Wikipedia and it is not nearly as big as one poster mentioned. Nothing like Tagbilaran. You heard the saying "Build it and the people will come" well big businesses say "When the people are there we will build it".


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

hozpypr said:


> Can't speak of Gov'mt policies on Bohol but have been there. In Tagbilaran you can find most of the banks, fast food places you mentioned. There was a smaller mall there but not SM. My impression was you will not see these types of places built until there is a large enough population to support them. I just looked at the Ubay page on Wikipedia and it is not nearly as big as one poster mentioned. Nothing like Tagbilaran. You heard the saying "Build it and the people will come" well big businesses say "When the people are there we will build it".


Then they will have missed the boat, coz smart business guys, entrepreneurs, can see an opportunity well in advance and capitalize on that by getting in early. I live in Dubai which is a classic example. Nobody had even heard of the place before the ruler invested heavily in an airline, hotels, malls, parks etc etc etc, now it is rated one of the worlds top holiday destinations.


----------

